# Wanting to follow the divine light of the brotherhood Atlanta Georgia (Marietta



## MilaDeLaRoca (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, my name is Daniel I'm 26yrs old, and I live in Marietta Georgia, 15mins away from Atlanta and I am very interested in joining the brotherhood to be led by the light of our creator in search of the divine truth, please I want to know what steps need to be taken so I can become apprentice and be initiated into the brotherhood...               Thank you very much, Daniel 



-Mila-


----------



## The Widows Son (Jul 17, 2013)

I live in Atlanta....u have already taken the first step. U must find your local Blue Lodge and Ask one To Be One....


----------



## MilaDeLaRoca (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you That's on peachstreet if I'm not mistaken?? 


-Mila-


----------



## The Widows Son (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm not sure, check the phone book or Google the closest 1 to u. Mine in Stone Mountain


----------



## MilaDeLaRoca (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok Will do thank you very much....


-Mila-


----------



## The Widows Son (Jul 17, 2013)

No problem. ..Good luck


----------



## bruh_king (Jul 25, 2013)

MilaDeLaRoca said:


> Thank you That's on peachstreet if I'm not mistaken??
> 
> 
> -Mila-



I'm in Atlanta ga 
King of star #0300


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 25, 2013)

These are the places you should be contacting. They will tell you exactly where to go in your area.

http://mwphglga.org/2010/ or http://www.glofga.org/


----------



## MilaDeLaRoca (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you For The info 


-Mila-


----------

